

Why is Python a popular teaching language? - ntoll
http://radar.oreilly.com/2015/04/five-reasons-why-python-is-a-popular-teaching-language.html

======
ntoll
Hi, I'm the author. I submitted the article because I'm fishing for feedback.
I'll be flying back to the UK from Pycon in a few hours but will try to reply
to any / all questions and comments. Thanks!

~~~
panglott
Pretty nice article!

The only thing I'd say is about your "extensibility" section. The value of
this is a little abstract. After I learned programming Basic as a kid, I put
it aside for a few years because I felt like I had "outgrown" Basic, and
couldn't really do much interesting with it. Part of the value of Python is
that it will "grow up" alongside your knowledge of it: you can program turtle
graphics in Python when you're 12, or program your raspberry Pi, or build game
mods, but then also know that you can use SciPy/NumPy when you go to college,
or be able to use it in real, powerful applications.

How do you address Python 2 vs. 3 in advocating Python to kids?

~~~
ntoll
I'm with the Raspberry Pi Foundation (who are dropping Python 2 and moving
completely to Python 3 in all their educational materials).

